
The nanny state shouldn't alarm us, it’s the gluttonous food industry giants - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/30/its-not-the-nanny-state-that-should-alarm-us-but-the-gluttonous-food-industry-giants
======
mark_l_watson
Good article. Sad but interesting how many otherwise intelligent people I know
are so affected by their food addictions that they are in (mostly) a state of
denial that sugar, excess fat, and processed foods in general are so bad for
their health.

I have never been badly overweight but two years ago I went on Dr. Fuhrman's
Eat to Live diet and it literally changed my life. After an uncomfortable two
week initial 'detoxifying' period, I started feeling very good with the best
effects starting about six weeks after starting the diet. Everything changed
for me: arthritis and cramping in my hands from keyboard use went away, the
inflammation in my knees decreased, I never had indigestion, and my thinking
seemed to be more clear (I stopped getting a fuzzy feeling in the afternoons
after working 6 or 7 hours).

I stopped the diet (or cut back on it) when my family moved to a new state but
my wife and I plan on both getting back on Dr. Fuhrman's diet next spring.

~~~
chillwaves
People would rather be wrong than be seen as wrong. My opinion is as a society
we need to reassess how many foundational industries affect our ability to be
happy -- work, diet, housing. All of it.

